# iPhone 6



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm planning to buy an iPhone 6 but I wanted to make sure that it was worth it because it's awfully expensive! What I actually look for in a smartphone is its functionality, so I'd be willing to buy an iPhone 6 if its apps are so good and unique from apps offered by android devices.


----------



## Lillian Nicholson (Dec 27, 2014)

I was browsing through the pages and I saw your post, so did you buy an iPhone6? I have it and so far so good, way better than my previous iPhone, it will not disappoint you!


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I have one as well but I used to have a samsung and I'm still a bit confused about IOS sometimes.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not a real fan of Apple products but my iPHone 6 has been totally awesome! Works with all of my music from iTunes easily and the camera is great.

I just make sure to have it in a thick case so not to bend or break it. It's a recommend!


----------

